# Kindle Confession



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a confession to make. 

I have been a very bad Kindlemother.  Ever since Libi arrived at the Post Office she has been by my side. 24/7 by my side.

However, on Saturday morning I checked out of a Hotel and left her behind.  Then to make things worse, I did not notice she was missing until Saturday evening when I looked for her to read!  I stayed calm ... whatever happens, do NOT panic.  I scrambled to find a phone number then called the hotel immediately and YES housekeeping had turned her in.  Big sigh of relief!  We went back for her the next day and she is just fine.  I cannot believe I did that.

I have learned one lesson from this.  Do not leave your Kindle on the bed when you go to sleep.  Always put him/her/it on the bedside table.  She got tangled up in the bedclothes and because she was out of sight I left her behind.

Judging from another topic posted - leaving a Kindle on the bed is also a good way to get a broken Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Omigosh, Cat616, that's a heartstopping story, I'm so glad you and Libi were reunited!!!

It could be in the Horror thread in the Book Corner.  Thank you for the cautionary tale.  I've also left things behind on the bed; easy to do.  My husband and I have gotten in the habit of pulling the covers to see if there's anything there...but sometimes we forget!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I would have had a panic attack! I never leave anything on my bed...I got into the habit of putting everything on my night table early on which started with my glasses as a kid *


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Omigosh, Cat616, that's a heartstopping story...
> Betsy


If that makes your heart stop, how the heck did you ever make it through The Exorcist?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Cat...

I focus on putting Sir Sterndale Bennett on the beside table and I reach out for his cover first thing every morning (I am pathetic, I know). But I really do have horrible fantasies of leaving him on a plane, having him get tangled in the sheets...yikes!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> If that makes your heart stop, how the heck did you ever make it through The Exorcist?


I was much, much, much, much younger then.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ... I've also left things behind on the bed; easy to do. My husband and I have gotten in the habit of pulling the covers to see if there's anything there...but sometimes we forget!
> 
> Betsy


Yes Betsy, It is getting easier to forget these days... I never used to be so irresponsible... To top it off, somewhere along the way the recharger has gone missing. I am fairly sure I know where it is (not an hotel). I just cannot go back for it until next month. I will probably order that thingy Leslie said she uses. (In her Kindle book).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Yes Betsy, It is getting easier to forget these days... I never used to be so irresponsible... To top it off, somewhere along the way the recharger has gone missing. I am fairly sure I know where it is (not an hotel). I just cannot go back for it until next month. I will probably order that thingy Leslie said she uses. (In her Kindle book).


This thingy:

http://www.eforcity.com/usb-data-charging-cable-for-palm-tungsten-e-zire-31-dpamtungdat1.html

L


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This thingy:
> 
> http://www.eforcity.com/usb-data-charging-cable-for-palm-tungsten-e-zire-31-dpamtungdat1.html
> 
> L


Thanks Leslie.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Thanks Leslie.


I have one, it works fine but realize, it is not certified to work with the Kindle.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Yes Betsy, It is getting easier to forget these days... I never used to be so irresponsible... To top it off, somewhere along the way the recharger has gone missing. I am fairly sure I know where it is (not an hotel). I just cannot go back for it until next month. I will probably order that thingy Leslie said she uses. (In her Kindle book).


There's also an iGo charger with tips that you can get through Amazon. I bought one with tips for all my devices. I only have to bring one charger and the tips with me for all my devices. (I think I have six tips, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Leslie - Understood.  It works for you and your Kindle has had no ill effects from it so that is good enough for me.

Betsy - I will check the next time I go into town.  I may be able to find iGo locally.  Have you used it with your Kindle?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

cat616 said:


> I have a confession to make.
> 
> I have been a very bad Kindlemother. Ever since Libi arrived at the Post Office she has been by my side. 24/7 by my side.
> 
> ...


So glad your story had a happy ending!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Angela said:


> So glad your story had a happy ending!


And the angel got his wings!

(Yes, I'm on an all-night mission tonight to make up some ground.)


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh, this brings back horrid memories. My mom and dad went home and *forgot *me at my aunts house once. Forty years later and I'm still not over it. I understand what Libi went through and how she feels. You need to remind her that you really do love her and care about her and if you are lucky she will not need therapy when she gets older.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

kim said:


> Oh, this brings back horrid memories. My mom and dad went home and *forgot *me at my aunts house once. Forty years later and I'm still not over it. I understand what Libi went through and how she feels. You need to remind her that you really do love her and care about her and if you are lucky she will not need therapy when she gets older.


O! M! G!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Leslie - Understood. It works for you and your Kindle has had no ill effects from it so that is good enough for me.
> 
> Betsy - I will check the next time I go into town. I may be able to find iGo locally. Have you used it with your Kindle?


I believe they sell iGos at Radio Shack.

Cat, don't you live in a Whispernet-free zone? If you were in NH this weekend, did you get to experience Whispernet for the first time? WHat did you think?

L


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I believe they sell iGos at Radio Shack.
> 
> Cat, don't you live in a Whispernet-free zone? If you were in NH this weekend, did you get to experience Whispernet for the first time? WHat did you think?
> 
> L


I am in a Whispernet free zone. I did enjoy Whispernet briefly when I first picked up Libi. It is fun, but not as much fun as I would have if they would let me BUY something. They will send me samples, but will NOT let me purchase books. I used the web service to find a store we wanted to revisit but I could not remember exactly which Rte it was on. That was really really cool.

I have some of the gadgets of the times and I have been computer literate since before the introduction of the Apple II, but I think that Libi is by far THE COOLEST of all of them. Yep, even better than my MacBook Air.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I believe they sell iGos at Radio Shack.
> 
> Cat, don't you live in a Whispernet-free zone? If you were in NH this weekend, did you get to experience Whispernet for the first time? WHat did you think?
> 
> L


They do sell them at Radio Shack, that's where I got mine. I'm honestly not sure if they have the kindle tip though, I ordered that from Amazon. It does say 'for kindle and most sprint phones', so they probably do if you just ask.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Leslie - Understood. It works for you and your Kindle has had no ill effects from it so that is good enough for me.
> 
> Betsy - I will check the next time I go into town. I may be able to find iGo locally. Have you used it with your Kindle?


Yep, they sell them at Radio Shack, as others have said, and it's what I'm used for the last month to charge my Kindle, my GPS, my Palm T/X, my iPods and occasionally my cell phone....

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

kim said:


> Oh, this brings back horrid memories. My mom and dad went home and *forgot *me at my aunts house once. Forty years later and I'm still not over it. I understand what Libi went through and how she feels. You need to remind her that you really do love her and care about her and if you are lucky she will not need therapy when she gets older.


*I can relate but at least you were left at a relatives...my parents lost me in Sears when I was 6. I panicked at first and then sat down by a mannequin...they always told us that if we ever got lost we were to stay where we were and they would find us.*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My son disappeared on me in BJs. It was the scariest moment of my life, bar none.

L


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

We lost our son in Chicago at The Cheesecake Factory when he was about 3.. It still upsets my stomach to think about it now and he's 10!


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Our son wandered out of the house when he was less than 1.  We lived next to a busy intersection with buses coming and going to the bus terminal next door all the time.

I searched and called and could not find him.  Then I stood very still and listened.  I could hear him laughing so I followed the sound.  There he was standing on a small embankment at the intersection wearing nothing but his diapers laughing and waving at the cars as they went by.

He could not have been out of my sight for more than 4 minutes total but it felt like hours. I have never been so scared in all of my life.  That was 28 years ago and it feels like it was just yesterday.


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

hmmm.. ladies notice how all of us misplaced our sons but not our daughters??  LOL  I think it's a boy thing!


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

nickih75 said:


> hmmm.. ladies notice how all of us misplaced our sons but not our daughters?? LOL I think it's a boy thing!


My son is my first born. When my daughter arrived I knew to keep the door latched at all times so she could not escape. I am sure she would have if I had given her the opportunity. 

Also: This is my story and I'm sticking to it. "I did not lose him, he wandered off."


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

We left one in the nursery at church once... we each thought she was with the other one!! Luckily she was too young to remember!

My kids did sometimes wander away in the grocery store, but all I had to do was jingle my keys and they came running! I always had lots of keys between house, cars and work & I always carried them in my hand. Even after they were grown and on their own they would sometimes appear behind me at the grocery store or the mall laughing because they would be there shopping and hear my keys as I walked aroung the store!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> We left one in the nursery at church once... we each thought she was with the other one!! Luckily she was too young to remember!


Well, that happens to the best of us. . .isn't that story told in Matthew? You didn't find her teaching the pastor did you? 

Ann


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

When my daughter was little she used to think it was funny to hide inside the clothes racks when we went shopping.  In just a fraction of a second she would disappear and I wouldn't know where she went.  She thought it was hilarious.  I wasn't so amused!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> When my daughter was little she used to think it was funny to hide inside the clothes racks when we went shopping. In just a fraction of a second she would disappear and I wouldn't know where she went. She thought it was hilarious. I wasn't so amused!


My son (20 yrs old) is here with some of his friends. Trevor just admitted to doing this and thinking it was hysterical. I gave him a glare. LOL

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Well, that happens to the best of us. . .isn't that story told in Matthew? You didn't find her teaching the pastor did you?
> 
> Ann


LOL, no Ann, but she was singing songs for everyone. She was always our little intertainer!


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My son (20 yrs old) is here with some of his friends. Trevor just admitted to doing this and thinking it was hysterical. I gave him a glare. LOL
> 
> L


And that is when I say "Just wait until you have children of your own."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One of the reasons I never wanted children is that I was afraid I might misplace one.... (kinda true) I found a tshirt once that had one of those 50s cartoon women saying "I can't believe I left the baby on the bus!".  The youngest grandboy is frequently misplaced by his father and grandfather.  His mother or I, whichever is there, never take our eyes off of him.  Always nervous when he goes off with dad and grandpa....

Ron Howard (the director/actor) once left one of his kids behind at a rest stop.  They were travelling with the four kids, friends of kids, and some other people.  They didn't realize it until his assistant called from the office to tell him.  Apparently the kid knew Dad's workphone but not his cell phone, so he called the office and they called Ron.

Betsy


----------

